# 2018 SEPOS show is this Friday Saturday and Sunday



## cnycharles (Apr 4, 2018)

Unless things change, I&rsquo;ll be helping clerk for aos judging Friday morning, and helping njos with takedown of their display Sunday afternoon. Anyone else going this year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2018)

I will be there Friday AM for judging, although since my center lost my 2013 application and I am not officially a student I guess I could call it "clerking"!!! .
See you there.


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Apr 5, 2018)

I will be going on Friday afternoon. First time in this show!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 5, 2018)

NYEric said:


> I will be there Friday AM for judging, although since my center lost my 2013 application and I am not officially a student I guess I could call it "clerking"!!! .
> See you there.





I just bought all the corybas! 
Just kidding I only bought three, there are lots left. Lots of very nice plants everywhere including these




I have to say it&rsquo;s very dangerous being at a show when all of the cool orchids haven&rsquo;t sold out yet... I&rsquo;ve already spent $75 on five little things and it could expand tremendously if I get crazy 

Btw, Ben of AA or Malaysia orchids went crazy and brought a huge selection of bulbophyllum species. If someone wanted me to look for a particular species tomorrow after judging I could do so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hien (Apr 5, 2018)

There was a slippertalk member 'ChrisFL' who was looking for bulbo species
ascochilum 
caputgnomonis 
chimaera
cimicinum (or any of this group besides flavofimbriatum)
concophyllum
corrugatum
dischorense (Monosepalum)
falciferum
masonii 
patella 
peltopus 
pseudotrias 
streptosepalum
, I hope he see you post


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 5, 2018)

Hien said:


> There was a slippertalk member 'ChrisFL' who was looking for bulbo species
> ascochilum
> caputgnomonis
> chimaera
> ...



I heard back from Ben and he doesn’t have these species available at the show


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm at the show









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 6, 2018)

What did you buy Eric?


----------



## CarlG (Apr 6, 2018)

I recently returned from the SEPOS show. I must say that the woman from Ecuagenera is very good at selling plants - I spent almost twice what I planned to at that vendor.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> What did you buy Eric?


Everything! ! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2018)

More 








Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2018)

More









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2018)

More, and my haul. 










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2018)

Oops! I found 2 more plants in the bottom of a bag. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 6, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Oops! I found 2 more plants in the bottom of a bag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Lol

Who was selling for Ten Shin? Barry W?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 7, 2018)

Charles- 
Those two Paphs look like they are display plants.
I would love that Fumi's Delight! Big and chunky flower on a small plant! 
It's sitting behind hangianum but looks about as big or even larger.

Eric- how many spike are there on that Tolumnia??


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes, Barry was there. Matt is in British Columbia. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2018)

The Tolumnia I bought has 9 blooming inflourescens. One thing I noticed and the photos show is that for the first time vendors are growing and selling big blooming plants like those in their displays. Big PEOs, etc..

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 8, 2018)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Charles-
> Those two Paphs look like they are display plants.
> I would love that Fumi's Delight! Big and chunky flower on a small plant!
> It's sitting behind hangianum but looks about as big or even larger.



Yes the two yellow paphs were in a commercial display or commercial owned plants in a big display. The fumi’s delight was huge. I was able to help clerk ribbon judging, both of those got ribbons. I’d never seen a FD so big, of course most I’ve seen are pictured here or somewhere else. There was a decent one for sale flowering in I think in fishing creek orchids vendor area, much smaller. The FD had two pouch abrasions from transport and handling; didn’t affect ribbon judging but may have affected selection for aos judging. I couldn’t observe aos judging, needed to go back to work for a few hours to help pay for plants. The hangianum was also very nice

For anyone who lives in the general area of the show venue, my condolences on the vast volume of traffic! The venue itself is very nice, the lighting now is different and the type and quality is much better


----------

